# Build a Teepee Trellis for Pole Beans



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

Build a Teepee Trellis for Pole Beans










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## jupiter cat (May 27, 2017)

Thank you. This blog had all of the information I was looking for. I would like to add a helpful hint about poking the poles in the ground: I always have a supply of poles from tree branches and have found that they are very a very useful alternative to buying supports from the store. But, they don't lend themselves to being pounded into the ground. My helpful hint is that I keep a heavy metal pole (I have two; One is an old tie rod from a truck and the other is an old axle from a vehicle[available for a pittance at any auto wrecking yard]). When I want to "plant" poles in the garden I first jab the pointy end of my tie rod or axle into the ground and if necessary bang on it a couple of times with a hand-held 2 1/2 pound sledge hammer or pull it out and force it down further. I usually do this then stick the wood pole in and determine where I want to cut it that way I don't end up with the pole being too short in the end. I then wiggle the metal rod around to create a funnel shaped hole, stick my wood stake in it and stomp the dirt down to make things secure.


----------

